# New to Sailnet? Help us help you!



## Faster

It's always good to see new names on this site, both those new to sailing and others who have the experience and inclination to help the former.

One thing that not enough new joins do is properly complete their profile information. Correctly detailing your location, for example, makes any answers to questions posed more relevant.. Easily seeing what boat you have, if you do, also will result in better responses to any questions, and also clarifies your perspective when discussing boats in general (eg someone with a 17 foot daysailer will have one view of things vs someone with a 45 footer - neither good/bad/better/worse, just different)

*So..
- Go to your user CP and fill out a few details (Country, city/area)

- Create a signature (shows up in every post) that describes your boat - type, year, model..

- Formulate your questions with some detail.. so often they are wide open questions with no focus.. curious about a boat? include size range, budget, intended usage so it doesn't take a page of posts to nail all that down.

- Once you have a sufficient post count, posting photos will help tremendously. The SN based photo upload is marginal at best, if you join Photobucket.com, upload your pictures there, and then post the IMG CODE link option directly into the body of your post the pictures show up the correct size and without need to click yet another link.

Avoid multiple posts on the same topic in multiple forums, it will dilute your responses and make it harder to keep track of. The moderators will usually delete duplicates anyhow.*

You will need to build a post count before full access to all features is enabled. This is a standard anti-spammer measure that most forums employ. Try to avoid repetitive nonsense posts in order to build your count. It's not hard to participate in such a way as to reach 10 or 15 posts in a short period.

Take time to read the site's rules of use here:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/rules.html

Non-sailing related topics should be confined to Off Topic, with religious and political discussions to the PRWG section of OT. Enter at your own risk!

You can send Private Messages to any moderator at any time.. should issues arise send a PM to myself, tdw, DRFerron, Jeff_H or Cruisingdad

Welcome, enjoy the forum, and make it easier for us to help you!

Carry on!


----------



## Faster

Happy to see some new signups in the past few weeks.. bumping this thread.


----------

